# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الديكور والأثاث المنزلي >  منزل رئيس الجمعية الكورية للمراحيض!

## هدوء عاصف

*

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير

   منزل رئيس الجمعية الكورية للمراحيض!





منزل على شكل مرحاض يملكه السيد سيم جاي دك، ممثل الجمعية العالمية للمراحيض في  كوريا و الذي يطلق على نفسه بكل فخر “سيد مرحاض”. 
 يقول منتسبي الجمعية أن هذا المنزل بني ليمثل أهم مباديء الجمعية وهي نشر  الوعي  حول أهمية استخدام المرحاض في حياتنا وأنه ليس مجرد مكان للتخلص من  الفضلات وإنما  هو المكان الذي يمضي فيه الناس ساعات من الراحة والسعادة  والاسترخاء وذلك حسب تعبير  مالك المنزل ورئيس الجمعية.





اسم هذا المنزل باللغة الكورية هو “هيووجاي \ Haewoojae” ويعني المكان الذي  يحل  فيه الشخص جميع مشاكله، ويحتوي المنزل المكون من طابقين على أربعة  حمامات مزوردة  بمراحيض وأنظمة صرف صحي متطورة من بينها نظام مركزي يقع وسط  المنزل، له جدران شفافه  ليحظى من بداخله بالمزيد من الراحة وعند مرور أحد  في الخارج فإن الجدران الشفافة  تصبح مضببة بفعل مجسات خاصة ترصد الحركة  في الخارج و ذلك للحفاظ على خصوصية من في  الداخل.
 الأرض التي بني عليها المنزل هي ملك للسيد سيم لأكثر من 30 سنة حيث قام  بهدم  منزله القديم وبناء هذا المنزل بمساعدة المصمم “كو كيوونغ \ Ko  Kiwoong” الذي حرص  أن يكون المنزل مطابقا تماما لاهتمامات السيد سيم.








الطريف في الأمر أن السيد سيم (74 عاما) اعترف في وقت سابق أنه ولد في  الحمام و  هذا ما اخبرته به والدته، وهو يسعي بجانب نشر الوعي حول أهمية  المراحيض في حياتنا  إلى جمع التبرعات لإيصال المراحيض للدول التي تفتقر  الى أنظمة الصرف الصحي  المطورة.
 جدير بالذكر أن بيل غيتس مدير شركة مايكروسوفت وزوجته يساعدان في تمويل  جهاز  جديد يحول مياه المرحاض إلى مياه صالحة للشرب في البلدان التي تعاني  من الجفاف  علماً أن أكثر من 40 % من سكان العالم لا يزالون محرومين من طرق  صحية للتخلص من  الفضلات.
 صورة بيل غيتس في احد مشاريعه الانسانية:





فيديو يصحبك في جولة داخل “المنزل المرحاض”:


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=diSRFtYI2uw
*
*

----------


## Mr_HelL

الله يثبت علينا العقل ... تحياتي لمستر مرحاض ... بكرة بنلاقي مستر شبشب قريباَ بالاسواق

----------


## &روان&

هههههههههههه الله يعينه على عقله

كل واحد ومستواه

----------


## دموع الغصون

فكرة غريبة بس مجنونه كتير 
مو لهدرجه الهوس
لكن كفكرة بيل قيتس فهي رائعة تحمل رسالة نبيلة 
الله يعطيك ألف عافية هدوء

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الله يعينه على عقله ..*

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن عامل هيك كنوع من الاقتداء بشخصه .....للناس اللي مابتهمها المناصب ولا المصاري 


فكرته حلوة .....

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً لمروركم جميعاً وانا شخصياً عجبتني الفكرة وعجبتي روعة التصماميم ودقتها .. ماشي الموضوع شوي غريب بس متعوب عليه واكيد يستحق التقدير ..
وصل الإنسان في العلم واساليب العمران الى مراحل خيالية .. والله اعلى واعلم ..
*

----------


## بسمه

تصميم البيت من برا حلووو 
بس مو حلو اسمه  :SnipeR (2): 
مشكور هدوء

----------


## shams spring

*إنسان عندو فكرة وماشي فيها مش غلط ..!!
بالعكس هو عم برسخ أفكار رائعة ... ما بدنا ناخدها مستوى وما مستوى هاد جانب تاني ..!!
خلينا ناخد الجانب الايجابي من الفكرة ... هالتصميم الرائع بكل دقة لهدف معين في راسة شيء رائع ...!

أما التسميات فهي حرية شخصية بترجع للشخص نفسة ... واعتقد انه بيفتخر فيها 

مشكووور هدوء ...طرح رائع*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً بسمة شكراً شمس لمروركم ، ورأيك 120% شمس 
*

----------


## (dodo)

فكرة حلوة وغريبة  :Smile: 
اشي عادي كل واحد وحر بطريقة تفكيره >_<
يسلمو هدوء

----------

